# Traxstech rod/net holders



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

These are in like new condition. And I'm asking 30 each. I prefer local pick up in the Trumbull County area. Shipping will be for the cost of 4lbs each (box & rod holders) to your zip. Cross posted.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## 0utwest (Mar 21, 2017)

Toxic said:


> These are in like new condition. And I'm asking 30 each. I prefer local pick up in the Trumbull County area. Shipping will be for the cost of 4lbs each (box & rod holders) to your zip. Cross posted.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PM SENT


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Sale pending upon pickup this weekend. 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------

